# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  Medusa Box v.2.4.1 - LG D37x, D410x repair via USB and more!

## mohamed73

*x repair via USB and more!*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa Box v.2.4.1 is out!  *We have added boot repair via USB and small TP for:*
LG D370, D370TR, D373, D373EU, D375, D410, D410H, D410HN,
which are detected by PC as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008" device!  *Also added repair via JTAG interface for:*
Huawei G510-0010 and Y301-A1 (MetroPCS)!  Medusa Box v.2.4.1 Release Notes:
- Added support for the following models:  *LG D370* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB*LG D370TR* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB*LG D373* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB*LG D373EU* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB*LG D375* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB*LG D410* - added Dead Boot / Device Repair*LG D410H* - added Dead Boot Repair*LG D410NH* - added Dead Boot Repair*Huawei G510-0010* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya)*Huawei Y301-A1 (MetroPCS)* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya) 
- All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in Software).  *To repair mentioned above devices via USB, please follow the next three steps:*  Attach  testpoint as shown on Figure 1 in the Software manual and connect your  phone using Micro USB cable directly into the mainboard’s USB port
(do NOT use any USB hubs!)Check PC Device Manager, a new  device should appear "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008" or "Unknown Device"  if you hadn’t installed the driver yet.
Drivers are in {Installation_Folder}\Driver\QHSUSBRelease testpoint and press “EasyRepair” button in the software (or “Connect” button, when in Advanced Mode)   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohammed.ouchr

merci mon frere

----------

